# what is the best GPU that doesn't need a good PSU to work



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

Hey!

I was just wondering , what is the best GPU that doesn't need a good PSU to work? Ive got one of those iBall PSUs. Whats the best GPU that can work without to much of hassle on it? 

Also can you give the card's estimated performance on GTA V 

Thanks in Advance!

Shiva


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

the best GPu which can run without the need of on a addtinal pci-e power connector is GTX 750 Ti. But whether your i-ball PSU is able to run it or not depends on your pc config though it's not at all recommended to run a ~10k card on such a cheap psu.


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

topgear said:


> the best GPu which can run without the need of on a addtinal pci-e power connector is GTX 750 Ti. But whether your i-ball PSU is able to run it or not depends on your pc config though it's not at all recommended to run a ~10k card on such a cheap psu.



@OP has a G620 IIRC. GTX750TI is gonna bottleneck the processor anyway if OP plays any CPU intensive games, right?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION] In case you're buying a GPU to play the latest games, I suggest you to upgrade your processor too.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I have a G620. :/ BTW my budget is around 9k. 2.5k of that is reserved for buying GTA V so the budget for the GPU is 6.5k. Maybe 7k.

Shiva


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Yeah I have a G620. :/ BTW my budget is around 9k. 2.5k of that is reserved for buying GTA V so the budget for the GPU is 6.5k. Maybe 7k.
> 
> Shiva



What GPU you are having at present?


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

Try to increase budget to get R7 260 and a nice PSU. 12.5k should do it.


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

topgear said:


> Try to increase budget to get R7 260 and a nice PSU. 12.5k should do it.



This. Or you can go for some used GPU and a PSU.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

shah said:


> what gpu you are having at present?



gt210 

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Try to increase budget to get R7 260 and a nice PSU. 12.5k should do it.



Does the R250 need a good PSU??

- - - Updated - - -

I don't think I can increase the budget. Any good cards in my budget?


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

[MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION] If you can spend 1.8k more, then get this PSU Buy Online Antec BP300P 300w Power Supply in India

Or else as I had said earlier, get a used GPU for around 5k and buy a new PSU. You can find GTX 650 / 660 on OLX/Quikr for around 5k INR.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

4.8k is a good price for GTX 650 isn't it? Any things I need to check before buying a used GPU?


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> 4.8k is a good price for GTX 650 isn't it? Any things I need to check before buying a used GPU?



You need to look into the following details before buying an used GPU: Warranty, Date of purchase, Reason for sale and so on.
Make sure the price justifies the above factors.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

Well im trying to get one thats being sold on TDF itself. *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/191048-gtx-650-a.html 

Is a VP450P enough for it? Can i go lower than that??


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Well im trying to get one thats being sold on TDF itself. *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/191048-gtx-650-a.html
> 
> Is a VP450P enough for it? Can i go lower than that??



If you can get a Antec VP450P, go for it. But, I remember [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] saying that the cables of VP450P are too short. Check that before buying.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

Anything cheaper ?


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Anything cheaper ?



Antec BP300P can power a GTX 650 considering your processor. I'm not sure though.

Instead of going for a cheaper one, try to get a better one. You can actually reuse your PSU when you decide to upgrade in the future.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2015)

What GPU do you have? Any thoughts on the deal?


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What GPU do you have? Any thoughts on the deal?




I'm not into gaming that much. So, haven't considered buying a GPU. iGPU does the job for me as far as video playback is considered.

Regarding the deal, let others comment on it.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What GPU do you have? Any thoughts on the deal?



performance wise it's similar to HD7750 ie R7 250 - for the price the deal is sweet.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2015)

Got the GT730. Dad was completely against getting a used card and extending the budget wasn't an option. So...... :/

I got a new SMPS also. So in the future when and if I get a new card I don't have to pay for a new SMPS too.

Thanks all for your suggestions!


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2015)

Congo and enjoy Gaming


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2015)

Thanks! I'll try to!  . the next upgrade will take minimum 1-1.5yrs or till I complete 12th :/ 

What GPU do you have?

Shiva


----------



## Shah (May 26, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Got the GT730. Dad was completely against getting a used card and extending the budget wasn't an option. So...... :/
> 
> I got a new SMPS also. So in the future when and if I get a new card I don't have to pay for a new SMPS too.
> 
> Thanks all for your suggestions!



Congrats bro.


----------

